
OSS-Fuzz – Continuous Fuzzing for Open Source Software - based2
https://github.com/google/oss-fuzz
======
dgacmu
I'm a huge fan of this project - we're using it to fuzz TensorFlow [1]. (I
wrote the initial fuzzers and Frank Chen got the running under OSS-Fuzz). It
was surprisingly easy:

[https://github.com/tensorflow/tensorflow/tree/master/tensorf...](https://github.com/tensorflow/tensorflow/tree/master/tensorflow/core/kernels/fuzzing)

and has, thus far, found bugs in the linkages to libpng, libjpeg, strtonum,
the proto parser, and some of the internal utility types. I strongly recommend
testing out one of the fuzzers on your own code -- libfuzzer and AFL are the
most popular.

And -- shameless plugs here -- if anyone's looking for ways to learn about
fuzzing and contribute to an open-source project, we'd welcome more fuzzers
being contributed to TensorFlow. _grins_ (if you find any nasty bugs that seem
exploitable, see the new SECURITY.md readme for how to tell us.)

[1] Links to some of the changes from the bugs we found are in a writeup I did
based upon the experience: [https://da-data.blogspot.com/2017/01/finding-bugs-
in-tensorf...](https://da-data.blogspot.com/2017/01/finding-bugs-in-
tensorflow-with.html)

------
tomphoolery
they really should have called this Biz Fuzz.

~~~
killercup
Or (American) Fuzzy Loop

~~~
jwilk
There's already a fuzzer called "american fuzzy lop"¹, and in fact it's one of
the OSS-Fuzz's fuzzing engines.

¹ [http://lcamtuf.coredump.cx/afl/](http://lcamtuf.coredump.cx/afl/)

~~~
dgacmu
I believe that's why the parent called it "Loop". :)

